# How to Customize Your Own Cycling Apparel? Is It Expensive?



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

As many exist cycling apparel brand in the market, are you still struggling to find out the suitable one? Not good enough materiel, not good enough fit, and not good enough design. Or neither the issue above, you don't want to wear the same clothing in the market, you want some unique designs which only belongs to you?

Well, the customize service existed for sometime, but not too many want to try out! The issue might be as below:

Designer are too expensive;
MOQ is high, I only want one kit.
Leading time is too long!

Now Souke releases its customize line, every cyclist can be designers!
The 3D system helps cyclist to change colors, add words, pictures, other design factors they wish to use on the model, and give it an overall look. The final color difference is also very small.

The only thing that matters, is to pick the correct item to do the customize job.

How would I know which style is what I want? They look all the same!
- Your right, right now the model looks almost the same, we are also looking for good partner to work out the better model,. But now, you can pick as this guide:
1. Top series are more likely club fit. Which is like our SOUKE SPORTS CS2115 type.








2. Pro series are more likely the comfortable tight fit. which is like our CS1106 type.








3. Max series are more likely the race fit , which likes our CS1105 type.









Here is some picture of real cyclists wearing different series. Even the cheapest Top version is not cheap at all from SOUKE.

What is the price? Why it is not that expensive?

Only bit expensive than the SOUKE line, since it will cost additional works and time.
It is semi-customize, the pattern is fixed, materiel is fixed, so cyclist no need to worry about these stuff. We have those materiel in stock (purchased in tons quantity, so our price is lower than just buying little). Brand factory making it directly so the price is saving a lot as well!

What is the leading time?
- We have one department specific make the customize line, so we can handle the order within 7~10 days normally. And we use fast worldwide international shipping, which takes 5~7 business days normally. So it means, usually you can get your order within 15~20 days after you placed the order. Excited?

Here is the guide video for your reference.





I sincerely invite any of you to try out the system and show how your design is here. Please feel free to tag friends and join, we will pick one cyclist to offer the chance to design his own cycling jersey! Cheers!
The website link is: www.soukecustom.com


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

@PBL450 @Lombard @Touch0Gray @tlg @azpeterb


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

I checked this out and the customized deal looks pretty cool. I am not the most tech savvy guy but I was able to kind of more or less design a jersey. I figure if I can do it, pretty much any primate from Mrs. Baker to 45 could do it. It’s legit, at least on the design side. I do have to say that the music Souke uses on the YouTube video is mesmerizing. I’d watch it over and over just to listen to that music. 🙂


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

azpeterb said:


> I checked this out and the customized deal looks pretty cool. I am not the most tech savvy guy but I was able to kind of more or less design a jersey. I figure if I can do it, pretty much any primate from Mrs. Baker to 45 could do it. It’s legit, at least on the design side. I do have to say that the music Souke uses on the YouTube video is mesmerizing. I’d watch it over and over just to listen to that music. 🙂


Hi azpeterb, thank you very much to try out the site,  If you could share us your design, it would be awesome!
By the way, the music is Syndrome - Higher .  I found it quiet suitable for the background music.


----------



## Chrisyang (10 mo ago)

I know a brand that can customize cycling apparel: Souke Custom


----------

